# Weather sites for Panama Canal area?



## Cathyb (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried weather.com and google with no luck.   Wanted Puerto Quetzal, Puerto Corinto, Puntarenas and Cartegena weather.

Can any of you Tuggers suggest websites that will give me their weather?  TIA


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 19, 2008)

I bet its HOT!  I find the weather sites for most non-US destinations to be useless.  Ever check London?  It's always about the same temp with a chance of rain.  :annoyed: 

Why don't you try Panama City?  It's a very small country.  Panama City is not far from the canal.


Deb


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 22, 2008)

Cathy,

Try http://www.worldclimate.com/

and

http://www.weatherbase.com/


Richard


----------

